# What was your workout today?



## James (Feb 20, 2018)

Exercise, diet, healthy living, moderation and yes genetics all play a role in our health.  That being said taking care of what we can can impact our genetic predisposition for the better.  The best thing is moving.  Whether that's using a walker or a treadmill, walking a block or using the stairs, although nothing is a guarantee, choices do and can make a difference with your physical and mental health.

Due to the demands of my pre retirement career, fitness and good health was a must and I've carried that into retirement,  

* Always consult with your Healthcare provider prior to starting any exercise regime, listen to your body and use common sense.  If it hurts, stop.  If you're not sure about how to do an exercise then learn how to do it right from a professional.  

Feel free to post your daily workout and motivate!


----------



## James (Feb 20, 2018)

Today was a kettlebell workout.

Every minute on the minute {emom} I did the following circuit for 30 minutes.

8 swings
4 snatches (2 left, 2 right)
4 presses (2 left, 2 right)
4 goblet Squats


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 20, 2018)

I got out of bed!!!!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 20, 2018)

I jumped to conclusions.


----------



## James (Feb 20, 2018)

Lol, nice!!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 20, 2018)

Stumbled into the bathroom.  Made it just in time.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2018)

I ate cake...lol


seriously , we were just discussing this on an earlier thread, quite a few of us have allowed winter to pile extra fat on, so I'm joining a new gym this weekend and getting some good exercise in to shed these extra pounds..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2018)

Haven't been doing any workouts lately, just a long walk at the park with my furkid.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 20, 2018)

Have not worked out *yet* today........still working, not retired, have a long way to go at age 55. I have worked out all my life and for the past several years I have worked out with a program on dvd out of Montreal, called The Esmonde Technique, also Yoga & Cardio workouts. Working out keeps me sane, I love it!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 20, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> Have not worked out *yet* today........still working, not retired, have a long way to go at age 55. I have worked out all my life and for the past several years I have worked out with a program on dvd out of Montreal, called The Esmonde Technique, also Yoga & Cardio workouts. Working out keeps me sane, I love it!


Hi Cindy!  Sent ya a friend invite because I need a few YOUNG friends!!  *Ahhh those were the days*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2018)

Well, I got my free gym membership with my Medicare Senior Advantage plan, and signed up at the fitness center on Monday.  Yesterday and today were my first visits to the gym, and a spent just a little over an hour there each day.

No special workouts, I just do what I feel like there.  So far it's been spending some time on the elliptical, exercise bike, treadmill and weight machines.  I feel I'm getting back into the groove of exercising and looking to shed my unwanted 10 (or more) pounds.  I also took the dog for a second walk as soon as I came back from the gym, before I got out of the mood. 

They have a Senior Yoga class there on Mondays in the early afternoon, if I can make it at that time, I'll check it out.  But late morning is when I go for a long walk at the dog park with my dog and better half, so first things first. :love_heart:  Will post if I lose enough to post about. :redface-new:


----------



## James (Mar 7, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well, I got my free gym membership with my Medicare Senior Advantage plan, and signed up at the fitness center on Monday.  Yesterday and today were my first visits to the gym, and a spent just a little over an hour there each day.
> 
> No special workouts, I just do what I feel like there.  So far it's been spending some time on the elliptical, exercise bike, treadmill and weight machines.  I feel I'm getting back into the groove of exercising and looking to shed my unwanted 10 (or more) pounds.  I also took the dog for a second walk as soon as I came back from the gym, before I got out of the mood.
> 
> They have a Senior Yoga class there on Mondays in the early afternoon, if I can make it at that time, I'll check it out.  But late morning is when I go for a long walk at the dog park with my dog and better half, so first things first. :love_heart:  Will post if I lose enough to post about. :redface-new:



That's excellent!  Good for you!  Walking, elliptical all of that makes such a big difference.  Exercise in any amount imo is the best medication on the market.  Its good for the mind and body.

I used to run a noon hour exercise class at my office before I retired.  Everyone was at different levels. We walked, some jogged, some sprinted. Some did part of the class, some did it all but scaled to where they were.

It was fun, it was social, you progressed at your own rate, we had a hoot.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 7, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I got out of bed!!!!!



Me too..not much today, too cold outside for me, I didn't even walk the dog my man did it for me. I didn't even clean much I organized my laundry room.  OCD took over.


----------



## James (Mar 7, 2018)

I walked on the treadmill at various speeds & inclines for 30mins then 20mins pounding the crap out of the heavy bag with Burpees mixed in for "fun"...then I cleaned the house!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2018)

James said:


> I walked on the treadmill at various speeds & inclines for 30mins then 20mins pounding the crap out of the heavy bag with Burpees mixed in for "fun"...then I cleaned the house!



Thanks James.   I've been playing with the inclines and speeds too, don't want to do too much too fast, but I haven't had a problem yet.  On the weight machines I've been doing 30 to 40 pounds depending on what machine.  They also have like a bicycle machine, but you work your arms with it.  I used it yesterday and liked it, but a guy was using it today when I was there.  I've lost some upper body strength in the past five years or so, and want to gain some of it back.  I'm not really muscular, but always did physical work over the years and want to maintain that strength so I can do all the things I'm used to.  I'm fairly strong for a woman.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok have to recant..just danced down to Ruby with my man in the kitchen,,,,,


----------



## James (Mar 7, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks James.  I've been playing with the inclines and speeds too, don't want to do too much too fast, but I haven't had a problem yet. On the weight machines I've been doing 30 to 40 pounds depending on what machine. They also have like a bicycle machine, but you work your arms with it. I used it yesterday and liked it, but a guy was using it today when I was there. I've lost some upper body strength in the past five years or so, and want to gain some of it back. I'm not really muscular, but always did physical work over the years and want to maintain that strength so I can do all the things I'm used to. I'm fairly strong for a woman.



Fitness goals change over time.  

During my career the goal was to be able to endure a physical fight for 5 minutes, control my heart rate and breathing during stress events when the body is being hit with unbelievable adrenaline dumps, keep up our k9 during tracks.  I wanted to do everything I could to make sure I went home at the end of my shift.  

Now that I've retired I don't train that way because my goals have changed. Intense workouts are good to a point but they can also be hard on the body.  I've noticed over the past few years that my endurance level has dropped and if I injure myself working out, the recovery time is longer. I want to be healthy, not hurting.

I no longer have to worry about being able to keep up with a dog, worry about controlling those adrenaline dumps or going 5 minutes straight with some 21 yr old mixed martial artist.  

I do however want to collect my pension as long as possible, be able to walk up the stairs without losing my breath, keep muscle, maintain strength, control my weight (although that's mostly accomplished by what and how much you eat} and keep diseases and illnesses at bay as best as I can. 

The body is amazing. You will be surprised just how quickly your strength and stamina will come back, and doing a variety of things like you are doing is imo key to increasing and maintaining your overall fitness.  Good work!!


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 8, 2018)

There's a little gym down the road that I've been going to since retiring. I go early in the morning, four days a week right now. I do some cardio, free weights, then some stretching. All in all, I guess it takes me about an hour n' half to get her done..


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 8, 2018)

I ran up and down the basement stairs 3 times already because I couldn't remember what I went down there for the first 2 times.


----------



## James (Mar 8, 2018)

ruth n jersey said:


> i ran up and down the basement stairs 3 times already because i couldn't remember what i went down there for the first 2 times.



lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2018)

HazyDavey said:


> There's a little gym down the road that I've been going to since retiring. I go early in the morning, four days a week right now. I do some cardio, free weights, then some stretching. All in all, I guess it takes me about an hour n' half to get her done..



Good for you Davey!  Stretching is so good for you, especially at our age.  I automatically started stretching again before and after a workout, but I should have been stretching daily at home for a long time now.  Even those who have trouble doing exercise, should at least attempt stretching at home as often as they can.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 8, 2018)

I did go for my 30 to 40 minute brisk walk, timing depends on whether I get stopped to talk. I cannot do anything heavier than 3 lb weights just yet due to an accident last year but I am getting there. Sheesh, I used to do a lot more.


----------



## James (Mar 8, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> I did go for my 30 to 40 minute brisk walk, timing depends on whether I get stopped to talk. I cannot do anything heavier than 3 lb weights just yet due to an accident last year but I am getting there. Sheesh, I used to do a lot more.



GREAT!  Keep at it.  Even if you don't recover to where you were before you will improve from where you are now which is fantastic!!


----------



## GrayZoneFitness (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi James & Everyone - 

Fitness is pretty important to me. My dad is 94, and recently started losing his short term memory. I read up on it, and it turns out that one of the best things you can do to prevent short term memory loss is to exercise - especially resistance training. I try to get to the gym 5 days per week, but for no reason I can identify, I woke yesterday with an incredibly sore lower back, so nothing going on this week.

That said, my typical workouts include 30 minutes on the rowing maching (erg) which includes 12 sets of high intensity interval training (HIIT) followed by an hour of resistance training. I tend to mix it up quite a bit. Also, 6-12 mile walks on the weekends, and bicycling when the weather permits, usually 20-30 miles. I used to be able to go longer, but sadly, I just don't get on the bike enough.

Gotta say, from what I've read, exercise is critical to fully functional longevity.  

My dad always says that he's reached his 94 years because of "diet and luck, exercise and luck, and a whole lotta luck." We can't do anything about our genetics, but we can certainly stack the deck in our favor with good nutrition and regular exercise.

And here's the thing: I read an NIH article recently that said that 35% of preventable deaths for people 50 and over are related to poor health and fitness. It's up to us.


----------



## GrayZoneFitness (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey there HazyDavey - 

Good job for getting the the gym and for what looks like a great workout! At the urging of one of the trainers at my gym, I recently started incorporating rotational exercises - wood choppers. Highly recommend them. Most of what I see at the gym is people workign out 2 dimensionally, without any twisting.


----------



## GrayZoneFitness (Mar 13, 2018)

James - what in the world did you do before you retired that you had to go 5 minutes straight with a mixed martial artist? I'm impressed. I've never been in a fight in my life, except when I hit that kid in 2nd grade for cutting in line for soccer. High five for your continued working out. 

I have a similar attitude. I want to be able to do whatever I want for all the days of my life, so the gym is an essential part of my life. And it is amazing how quickly we adapt. It's also sad how, as we got older, we lose it faster. 

Just gotta keep on it!


----------



## GrayZoneFitness (Mar 13, 2018)

I do that all the time! LOL


----------



## James (Mar 13, 2018)

GrayZoneFitness said:


> James - what in the world did you do before you retired that you had to go 5 minutes straight with a mixed martial artist? I'm impressed. I've never been in a fight in my life, except when I hit that kid in 2nd grade for cutting in line for soccer. High five for your continued working out.
> 
> I have a similar attitude. I want to be able to do whatever I want for all the days of my life, so the gym is an essential part of my life. And it is amazing how quickly we adapt. It's also sad how, as we got older, we lose it faster.
> 
> Just gotta keep on it!



LOL...I Was a cop.  Every 18yr old up practices this stuff like a religion.


----------



## James (Mar 13, 2018)

Favorite workouts are emom.  Tests the mind and body.  Lots of volume in a short period of time.  The mind always wants to give up before the body.

Today was; 
Emom for 30min - 12 kb swings & 4 kb snatches
360 swings, 120 snatches


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> I did go for my 30 to 40 minute brisk walk, timing depends on whether I get stopped to talk. I cannot do anything heavier than 3 lb weights just yet due to an accident last year but I am getting there. Sheesh, I used to do a lot more.



A brisk walk is very good for your physical and mental well-being.  Sorry you suffered from an accident that limits your weights, but 3 pounds can be very effective to build strength.


----------



## James (Mar 13, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> A brisk walk is very good for your physical and mental well-being.  Sorry you suffered from an accident that limits your weights, but 3 pounds can be very effective to build strength.



:iagree: Absolutely 110%


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2018)

My only workout today was my daily walk in the park with the dog (and hubby), and cleaning out a small section of my storage shed which has been overrun by mice and insects.  We're going to tear it down soon, but I like to get a jump start on the rodent droppings, yellow jacket nests, etc.

Last week I started at the gym and worked out from Tuesday to Friday, took the weekend off, had other errands and chores to do.  I went in yesterday for around an hour and a half and did treadmill and exercise bike, along with numerous weight machines.  I plan to hit the gym again tomorrow after my park walk with the dog.  If I get home early enough, I take the dog for a second walk thorough the neighborhood and neighborhood park, on leash.


----------



## garnet (Mar 24, 2018)

stirred my coffee


----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2018)

Opened the door to let the dog out....then back in.....then  out....then  in..............finally  shot  the little  bastard !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 24, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Opened the door to let the dog out....then back in.....then  out....then  in..............finally  shot  the little  bastard !


----------



## Lara (Mar 24, 2018)

^Falcon ....:tv:

Took a walk with Bella on the Greenway


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 24, 2018)

Earlier today I was running my mouth.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 24, 2018)

Absolutely nothing!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 24, 2018)

My fitness theme song!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2018)

My only workout for the past several days was walking my dog in the park and a little housework.  I hurt my back doing something this past week, not sure what, but it's slowed me down and has me taking Aleve.  Hope it's better next week.


----------

